# Motril to Melilla - new(ish) Ferry Crossing to Morocco



## costaman (Aug 24, 2011)

A larger and most Modern Ship for the Ferry crossing from Motril to Melilla.......

Armas incorporates a greater and more modern ferry to cross between Motril and Melilla on the North African Coast.


“ a greater ferry for a growing Port ” quoted the President of the Harbor Authority, Angel Diaz Sol, at the moment at which berthed in the East wharf the ship Volcano of Tinamar, property of shipping company Armas, and which came to replace the Volcano of Timanfaya.

The Volcano of Tinamar arrived Sunday night at the Port of Motril, coming from Las Palmas of Gran Canaria after stopping previously in Melilla where it realised the first manoeuvers.

Its entrance in service is going to be immediate once all the tests of mooring and the inspections of the Maritime Headquarters have been satisfactory, according to a company representative. 

The Volcano of Tinamar has capacity for 1,500 passengers, 50% more than the Volcano of Timanfaya.

In addition, it is one to the most modern ships of the company, with only ten months of life, with which the company hopes to catch a good part of the passengers which now cross the Strait.

In less than a year, the passage between Motril and Melilla has turned out to be a great success. Since its inauguration, in July of 2011 until April this year have been carried more than 110,000 passengers and 32,000 vehicles have been transported.
Figures that justify the incorporation of a ship more modern and of greater capacity. 


The main features of the new ferry is the length of 175 meters and a payload of 1,850 meters with capacity of over 300 vehicles.

(Translated albeit not very well, from Spanish)


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

And we suppose you would like us to dog sit, so you can go on it eh????

A&S


----------



## costaman (Aug 24, 2011)

well..... now you mention it............


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Costs and A&S

Don´t get too excited…….not that you would………

The "new" service will probably just stay operational long enough to capitalise on the massive seasonal Moroccan immigrant-expat market starting now and running for the next few months.

Although situated a bit far east Melilla is well situated for the more adventurist motorhome traveller ……… In fact if it does stay in-service, which I doubt, we at Desert Detours will take a serious look at it as a starting point for a new Eastern Morocco tour route….

While one rises another falls…….When the ferry _Marrakech_ arrived in Sète, back in Jan, it had just enough fuel to reach the shore…… not a drop more…… and there it remains. The Marrakech is just one of the three ferries owned by Comanav-Comarit, others being the _Bni N'sar _and the _Biladi_, that have been seized due to massive 200 mil euro debt.

But let´s hope the new service is indeed good news………..

Ray

PS……….Great blog Costa from which I have lifted the pic of my much missed and great pal "Sidney". A&S……..Look forward to seeing you again on the Sept and Oct tours.

..


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Can you give me a link to the blog please? I've tried through view blogs but can' find it.

Val


----------



## costaman (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Val,

This is the link to our Blog about the Ferry Crossing:

http://costatropicallifeandtimes.blogspot.com.es

This link is for the Moroccan Safari Blog:

http://amoroccansafari.blogspot.com.es/2011/10/day-1-motril-to-casa-barnado.html

Cheers,
Anne


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Val [oldtart]

This may be the blog......... Its the one I lifted the pic of Sid and myself on the quad, at Erg Chebbie, from. As you know I now have "Alice" for a tour partner-assistant, but still miss "Sid" loads 

http://amoroccansafari.blogspot.com.es/2011/10/day-1-motril-to-casa-barnado.html

Not sure of the tour date, but early last year I think........ Not one of the many you have been on :lol: ....or perhaps it was :wink:

Ray


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Ray. Great to hear from you. Yes. That is the blog. I've just finished reading it and seeing all the photos. Thank you Anne. It has brought back so many happy memories of the places we visited on our tours (four) with Ray and of Sydney. We were on his first tour! (Sydney's!!!)

No Ray, it wasn't one of ours. Our last one was Hamid's wedding. 

Was Youssef able to identify the baby in the photograph I sent?

Val


----------



## costaman (Aug 24, 2011)

*Motril to Alhucemas - New Ferry crossing to Morocco*

The shipping company Armas offers now two destinies from Motril.......

The ferry 'Volcano of Tejeda' now unites Motril with the Moroccan port of Alhucemas.

The shipping company Armas has placed in motion a new maritime line with the African continent, that will have daily exits.
The company of maritime transportation, Armas, opened yesterday its second line with the African continent with the first exit from Motril of the Volcano of Tejeda, that arrived on the 06:00 hours to Alhucemas.
Finally, yesterday began the second, new route from Motril to Morocco.

Since the past Monday already the tickets in the web page of the shipping company can be acquired. It offers the destiny Motril-Al Hoceina at the price of 36 euro per person and 115 for a car.

The new line will be exploited by the same company that carries out the journey Motril-Melilla, at present by the Volcano of Tinamar.

The new service will be also daily and will be carried out by the fast ferry, Volcano of Tejeda.

The president of the port authority of Motril, Angel Díaz Sol, admitted that the Port motrileño already carried time studying the possibility of establishing some route with the north of Morocco and affirmed that "the future of the dock of Granada passed for the southern commercial traffic of Europe with the North of Morocco, in which plays a fundamental role".

translation
www.mimotril.es

It is without doubt that the ferry service from Motril to Melilla has been a resounding success culminating this Spring with the ferry company replacing the original smaller ferry with the much larger "Vulcan of Tinamar" ....

see here..... Motril to Melilla Ferry

However, it remains to be seen whether or not there will be sufficient demand in the near future for the two ferry services from Motril to Morocco. Only time will tell.

http://costatropicallifeandtimes.blogspot.com.es/2012/07/shipping-company-armas-offers-now-two.html


----------

